# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Current and past animals

## mikesfrogs

Some current and past animals.  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Your animals?

----------


## mikesfrogs

Family and mine growing up. The camels and ostriches are no longer with us. I do still have the prairie dogs and champagne skunk

----------


## Heather

Very cool  :Smile: ! It'd be awesome to have a skunk  :Smile: . They're so pretty.

----------


## mikesfrogs

They are just like a cat. But they actually hunt mice and will go after bugs. Lol


 I will have some for sale in the spring.

----------


## donnaturner

nice collections. really awesome..

----------

